# Aluminum micro 'hybrid' remodel



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been lurking here for a long time, and finally have something worthy of posting...maybe? I'm in central NC, and fly fish for carp in the lake flats, so this will be my best attempt at a cheap and dirty flats boat. I was going to build one, but ended up checking into used jon boats and found lots(with boat, motor, and trailer) that were cheaper than buying materials to get started on a months long experiment.

I know nothing about aluminum, and am a contractor by trade, so I decided to use wood, epoxy, and a little fiberglass(which I also know nothing about) to do my interior 'remodel'. It's still in process, and a poling platform/jackplate/new console/rear deck/etc....will have to be phase 2ish, but I should have some paint on her by the end of the week and be fishing by next weekend.

It's a 15' Sylvan modified v with a 28 Johnson SPL. The control cables were bad, and the carb gaskets leaked a little, but a little dough and a few minutes, and she runs strong. I clocked it at 30mph on the water test, which is lightning fast compared to the floating moped I had before.

I'm hoping this post keeps me motivated and will ensure some quality control so I don't totally botch the finishing to get it on the water a couple days sooner. It is ultimately a jon boat, though.

More pics to come soon. I'm gonna try to set up a photobucket account.

Here it is:
http://s468.photobucket.com/albums/rr50/mattp77/Carp%20skiff%20build/


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I like what you're doing with the decking. What did you use for the fillets and the gluing?


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm using west system epoxy and one of their fillers for the fillets and glue. I used silicone where wood meets metal. It's definitely an experiment...It stiffened the hull a bunch, which I'm not sure will be good or bad yet. It rides better at least.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Your fit and finish looks very good. What are you going to cover the decks with?


----------

